# Bellissima!



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUlTxFH3jgk


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

Fantastico!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

ieri sera ho pensato a te sicura che l'avresti proposto.
 a me è piaciuto l'intervento sull'arte e la mediocrità di chi pensa che la droga la ispiri


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

Se uno non e' artista non sara' la droga a farlo diventare tale... ma ci sono artisti e tanti che hanno trovato ispirazione anche dalla droga.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se uno non e' artista non sara' la droga a farlo diventare tale... ma ci sono artisti e tanti che hanno trovato ispirazione anche dalla droga.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU


 Fellini, per dirne uno.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fellini, per dirne uno.


Samuel Taylor Colleridge... per dirne un altro.
Ma ci sarebbe una lunga, lunga lista.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

è la loro fragilità, curiosità, insicurezza, spavalderia o tante altre cose ...che li ha ,caso mai, portati alla droga ...ma non è mai il suo uso a determinare l'estro artistico


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lo dica ai Pink Floyd.
E' ipocrita e perbenista pensare che non influenzi l'estro artistico se si dipinge, scrive o compone sotto l'effetto di sostanze stupefacenti.

Ovvio che cosa li ha portati alla droga non e' di sicuro l'arte.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo dica ai Pink Floyd.
> *E' ipocrita e perbenista p*ensare che non influenzi l'estro artistico se si dipinge, scrive o compone sotto l'effetto di sostanze stupefacenti.
> 
> Ovvio che cosa li ha portati alla droga non e' di sicuro l'arte.


penso l'esatto contrario.


----------



## ignavius (26 Febbraio 2010)

Bello!
Come dire che si ha il diritto di essere una merda perchè tanto gli altri puzzano di più.

Cheppalle con sta demagogia


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

un attimo...lo influenza, per forza ....
anche uno psicofarmaco, un bicchiere di vino, un' arrabbiatura...
ma l'arte o c'è o non c'è


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se uno non e' artista non sara' la droga a farlo diventare tale... ma ci sono artisti e tanti che hanno trovato ispirazione anche dalla droga.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7F2X3rSSCU


Pare che LSD non c'entri con la canzone. 

Ho visto anch'io Annozero (e potevo mancare? :mexican, stimoli, letteratura musica voglia di sognare, questi gli antidoti. Gli artisti che hanno trovato ANCHE ispirazione dalla droga lo facevano in altro modo, e in un'altra società. Il filmato coi ragazzini del nord est che dicevano di dover sballare per poter sopportare di restare a casa era agghiacciante. Il primo spinello a 10 anni ...


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Pare che LSD non c'entri con la canzone.
> 
> Ho visto anch'io Annozero (e potevo mancare? :mexican, stimoli, letteratura musica voglia di sognare, questi gli antidoti. Gli artisti che hanno trovato ANCHE ispirazione dalla droga lo facevano in altro modo, e in un'altra società. Il filmato coi ragazzini del nord est che dicevano di dover sballare per poter sopportare di restare a casa era agghiacciante. Il primo spinello a 10 anni ...


hai notato morgan come si è risentito quando gli è stato detto che in realtà lui era omologato in quanto la cocaina è in uso da tutte le cartegorie di varia umanità?ha attaccato la solfa di baudelaire...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai notato morgan come si è risentito quando gli è stato detto che in realtà lui era omologato in quanto la cocaina è in uso da tutte le cartegorie di varia umanità?ha attaccato la solfa di baudelaire...


 Però aveva perfettamente ragione Poul Mc Cartney... se mi chiedi se mi drogo, perchè dovrei mentire e dirti di no?


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai notato morgan come si è risentito quando gli è stato detto che in realtà lui era omologato in quanto la cocaina è in uso da tutte le cartegorie di varia umanità?ha attaccato la solfa di baudelaire...


Minerva ieri ho pensato a quello che dicevi, ragazzo fragile... sì è proprio un ragazzo fragile. Scurati non mi è particolarmente simpatico ma mi è piaciuto il suo discorso, e credo anch'io che sia questione di conformismo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però aveva perfettamente ragione Poul Mc Cartney... se mi chiedi se mi drogo, perchè dovrei mentire e dirti di no?


era interessante la responsabilità che dava al giornalista


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però aveva perfettamente ragione Poul Mc Cartney... se mi chiedi se mi drogo, perchè dovrei mentire e dirti di no?


Sì certo, ma erano altri tempi e altri modi di usare le droghe; ciò non toglie la responsabilità dei mezzi di comunicazione (basta leggersi la famosa intervista a Max per rendersi conto della pochezza di certi giornalisti).


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un attimo...lo influenza, per forza ....
> anche uno psicofarmaco, un bicchiere di vino, un' arrabbiatura...
> *ma l'arte o c'è o non c'è*


Non ho mai detto il contrario... infatti ho scritto nel primo post che uno lo e' o non lo e' artista non sara' la droga a farlo diventare tale.
Poi alcuni hanno tratto ispirazione positiva dalla droga altri no


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi alcuni hanno tratto ispirazione positiva dalla droga altri no


Infatti, quanti sono morti a causa della droga? L'elenco è lungo purtroppo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto il contrario... infatti ho scritto nel primo post che uno lo e' o non lo e' artista non sara' la droga a farlo diventare tale.
> Poi alcuni hanno tratto ispirazione positiva dalla droga altri no


come ti dicevo questo ,...però vale per tutto quello che li riguarda:
i luoghi che li hanno accolti, le persone che hanno frequentato, i libri che hanno letto...
tutto fa parte delle loro esperienze , droga compresa.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Pare che LSD non c'entri con la canzone. *
> 
> Ho visto anch'io Annozero (e potevo mancare? :mexican, stimoli, letteratura musica voglia di sognare, questi gli antidoti. *Gli artisti che hanno trovato ANCHE ispirazione dalla droga lo facevano in altro modo, e in un'altra società*. Il filmato coi ragazzini del nord est che dicevano di dover sballare per poter sopportare di restare a casa era agghiacciante. Il primo spinello a 10 anni ...


Lo disse quell'ipocrita di John Lennon... poi smentito dagli altri tre.

Ti straquoto. Posto questo video in cui Paul McCartney dice la stessa cosa mi spiace sia in inglese con sottotitoli in Giapponese.:rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91C9h_Yd_3o


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

*conformismo*

un po' lungo ma merita secondo me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOAwvQtr7Zk


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> era interessante la responsabilità che dava al giornalista


 Infatti. Se pensi che la mia risposta sia negativa per il prossimo, o non chiedi o non pubblichi. Perchè devi costringermi a mentire?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì certo, *ma erano altri tempi* e altri modi di usare le droghe; ciò non toglie la responsabilità dei mezzi di comunicazione (basta leggersi la famosa intervista a Max per rendersi conto della pochezza di certi giornalisti).


 Cosa c'entrano i tempi con l'ipocrisia me lo dovresti spiegare.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

Questa e' l'intervista piu' onesta a rispetto del problema droghe soprattutto sull'eroina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5lKW2I9J_s


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2010)

L'uso di allucinogeni  e dell'alcool da parte degli artisti è frequente in tutte le epoche. E può anche darsi che abbia dato una qualche ispirazione. ma sono convinta, che nel momento creativo occorre essere sobri. Altrimenti ti dimentichi la tecnica. E quella serve sempre.
La cocaina è diversa...non procura allucinazioni, ma anzi è dopante (ci sono performance di ballerini ad esempio, che secondo me fanno dubitare)...è possibile che la cocaina aumenti, non dico l'estro, ma per lo meno esalti delle capacità.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrano i tempi con l'ipocrisia me lo dovresti spiegare.


Non c'entrano, se non col discorso che si faceva sul conformismo. Una volta era una scelta di rottura, adesso è solo un modo per mantenere in piedi tutto il sistema. Per quello che la liberalizzazione non verrà mai permessa.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

*Mauro Pagani*

sempre da Annozero di ieri sera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz8ZI1zycis


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non c'entrano, se non col discorso che si faceva sul conformismo. Una volta era una scelta di rottura, adesso è solo un modo per mantenere in piedi tutto il sistema. Per quello che la liberalizzazione non verrà mai permessa.


 Alla fine il motivo della scelta lo sa solo chi la fa. Se è per sentirsi conforme o per cercare altre esperienze. Certo, poi ci si può autoingannare, l'ipocrisia verso se stessi è la forma più dannosa.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alla fine il motivo della scelta lo sa solo chi la fa. Se è per sentirsi conforme o per cercare altre esperienze. Certo, poi ci si può autoingannare, *l'ipocrisia verso se stessi è la forma più dannosa*.


Concordo. Ma non mi preoccupano gli adulti, è lo spinello a dieci anni che mi fa pensare. Sono questi ragazzi che non sanno che altro fare nella loro vita, e i genitori che sono sempre gli ultimi a saperlo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma non mi preoccupano gli adulti, è lo spinello a dieci anni che mi fa pensare. *Sono questi ragazzi che non sanno che altro fare nella loro vita*, e i genitori che sono sempre gli ultimi a saperlo.


 La droga è l'ultimo dei problemi... è scambiare l'effetto con la causa.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma non mi preoccupano gli adulti, *è lo spinello a dieci anni che mi fa pensare. Sono questi ragazzi che non sanno che altro fare nella loro vita, e i genitori che sono sempre gli ultimi a saperl*o.


Infatti anche perche' non c'e' nessuno che spieghi onestamente che cosa sia la droga e le varie droghe. Lo slogan "just say no" non dice una mazza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma non mi preoccupano gli adulti, è lo spinello a dieci anni che mi fa pensare. Sono questi ragazzi che non sanno che altro fare nella loro vita, e i genitori che sono sempre gli ultimi a saperlo.


 Uno a 10 anni se ha dei genitori "abbastanza buoni" non ha la possibilità di farsi un bel nulla.
Quando ieri ho visto l'intervista ai ragazzini non avevo gli occhi fuori dalle orbite solo io, ma anche i miei figli che si domandavano che genitori permettessero ai figli di fare quegli orari e di avere a disposizione i soldi per poter fare quel che facevano.
Quando si dà una paghetta a un figlio la si dà considerando quelle che sono le possibili spese che il genitore approva e che verifica.
Quando un figlio minorenne esce si deve sapere con chi, dove va, e per quanto tempo ci sarà e il genitore ha il dovere di fare delle verifiche, quando il/la ragazzino/a va da solo.



E...complimenti per la trasmissione assolutamente non banale. 
Vorrei far notare l'articolo de Il Giornale e il commento di Giovanardi
http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/gi...-02-2010/articolo-id=425291-page=0-comments=1
a chi ha visto la trasmissione :nuke:


E il portale Drog@news http://www.droganews.it/ che avevo voluto considerare autorevole e avevo consultato nei giorni scorsi... :nuke:


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti anche perche' non c'e' nessuno che spieghi onestamente che cosa sia la droga e le varie droghe. Lo slogan "just say no" non dice una mazza.


Esattamente. Sono sempre questioni che si crede riguardino l'altro, il diverso, l'emarginato. Invece bisognerebbe parlarne, a casa come a scuola.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Uno a 10 anni se ha dei genitori "abbastanza buoni" non ha la possibilità di farsi un bel nulla.*
> Quando ieri ho visto l'intervista ai ragazzini non avevo gli occhi fuori dalle orbite solo io, ma anche i miei figli che si domandavano che genitori permettessero ai figli di fare quegli orari e di avere a disposizione i soldi per poter fare quel che facevano.
> Quando si dà una paghetta a un figlio la si dà considerando quelle che sono le possibili spese che il genitore approva e che verifica.
> Quando un figlio minorenne esce si deve sapere con chi, dove va, e per quanto tempo ci sarà e il genitore ha il dovere di fare delle verifiche, quando il/la ragazzino/a va da solo.
> ...


Concordo. Come dicevo più su, se un ragazzino a dieci anni si droga, il problema non è certo la droga.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2010)

L'articolo sul giornale non si puo' leggere... e anche alcuni commenti veramente penosi


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'articolo sul giornale non si puo' leggere... e anche alcuni commenti veramente penosi


Onestamente non c'è nulla sul Giornale che possa essere letto.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2010)

Giovanardi poi..


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Giovanardi poi..


 Orrido!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Onestamente non c'è nulla sul Giornale che possa essere letto.


A questo proposito vi segnalo la prima pagina:

http://www.ilgiornale.it/lp_n.pic1?PDF_NUM=1789

Per chi non avesse altre fonti che Portaaporta per conoscere cosa sta accadendo a l'Aquila nel dopo terremoto.

http://www.presadiretta.rai.it/dl/p...tem-29182e12-553f-416e-9d3f-d7693f8fc7e5.html

http://miskappa.blogspot.com/


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uno a 10 anni se ha dei genitori "abbastanza buoni" non ha la possibilità di farsi un bel nulla.
> *Quando ieri ho visto l'intervista ai ragazzini non avevo gli occhi fuori dalle orbite solo io, ma anche i miei figli che si domandavano che genitori permettessero ai figli di fare quegli orari e di avere a disposizione i soldi per poter fare quel che facevano.*
> Quando si dà una paghetta a un figlio la si dà considerando quelle che sono le possibili spese che il genitore approva e che verifica.
> Quando un figlio minorenne esce si deve sapere con chi, dove va, e per quanto tempo ci sarà e il genitore ha il dovere di fare delle verifiche, quando il/la ragazzino/a va da solo.
> ...


e il ragazzo che arriva a mezzogiorno dal giorno prima completamente fatto e che dice "sono un po' stanco, vado a letto"
la ragazzina a quell'età tutto il giorno   e la sera fuori...
ma soprattutto : niente libri  .sintomatico che "a casa non sappiano cosa fare"
non c'è amore , non c'è cultura.terribile


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e il ragazzo che arriva a mezzogiorno dal giorno prima completamente fatto e che dice "sono un po' stanco, vado a letto"
> la ragazzina a quell'età tutto il giorno e la sera fuori...
> ma soprattutto : niente libri .sintomatico che "a casa non sappiano cosa fare"
> non c'è amore , non c'è cultura.terribile


Francamente genitori di quel genere non mi sembrano solo permissivi, mi sembrano totalmente assenti.
Tuo figlio torna alle sei di mattina, e tu nel frattempo che fai? Boh...


----------



## Minerva (26 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Francamente genitori di quel genere non mi sembrano solo permissivi, mi sembrano totalmente assenti.
> Tuo figlio torna alle sei di mattina, e tu nel frattempo che fai? Boh...


colpevolmente inesistenti a tutti i livelli


----------

